# Anybody else have syrian hamsters?



## BettaNubRandyLove (Apr 8, 2013)

Just wanted to share this cute picture of my hamster. For some reason she likes to sleep on her side. Those little feet. AWw. 









Anybody else want to share some pictures of their hamster?


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

I would love to share! :-D

Here's my boy Houdini, in the garden.


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

Oh, they are so cute!


----------



## Briz (Mar 22, 2013)

Here's my Bibi


----------



## BettaNubRandyLove (Apr 8, 2013)

thanks guys. Soooo cute!


----------



## Tish (Apr 20, 2014)

Hamsters are adorable. Makes me miss my little guy Monkey-Bear. He picked me at the pet store jumping up to see me, and I left him there and went to eat and something kept nagging at me to return and well he came back to the glass and I told my boyfriend I couldn't leave him. Best little Hamster ever and he lived 4 years. Love seeing the hamster pictures


----------

